

Ask HN: How to fight Javascript memory leaks? - alexk

Hi all, my webapp uses JS to manipulate DOM heavily, and leaks heavily as well. Do you know any useful resources on how to detect and eliminate memory leaks in JS/DOM environment?<p>Some links that I have:<p>http://www.javascriptkit.com/javatutors/closuresleak/index.shtml<p>http://blogs.msdn.com/gpde/pages/javascript-memory-leak-detector.aspx
======
alexk
UPD:

[http://www.squarefree.com/2006/01/13/memory-leak-
detection-t...](http://www.squarefree.com/2006/01/13/memory-leak-detection-
tool/)

[http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Using_XPCOM_in_JavaScri...](http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Using_XPCOM_in_JavaScript_without_leaking)

<http://wiki.mozilla.org/Performance:Leak_Tools>

